# Advice on winter foaling please



## ticki (22 December 2010)

I have copied this from the New Lounge as I thought I'd possibly get the best response from this section - I hope it's okay to have it in both places??

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I posted previously regarding rug for newborn foal in readiness for mare foaling any time. The mare still hasn't foaled, however she is kept in the end bay of a very sheltered barn - right at the far end. It is warmer in there than in any of the stables we have, however poos are still frozen when skipping out and so still very cold and not at all an ideal time for baby to be born. I'm uncertain as to when she is due to foal. Vet examined about 6 weeks ago and said probably a Christmas foal or maybe January. Mare has very small udder but nothing to speak of really and it hasn't changed at all in the time I've had her. Ex owner could only tell me that she foaled in winter last two years and both times the foal died. He thought she maybe didn't have enough milk or else from the cold. Each time she was running with others in a herd environment.

I have now bought a fleece dog rug for the foal (24") but am worried that this will not be enough. On the other hand however I know that many Thoroughbreds are bred for foaling as early as possible and wonder how these survive. Do they have heating installed in stables or are they okay with just good indoor shelter even though cold? I am at a loss as to how best manage this situation and give the foal a good chance of surviving without overreacting. Any advice or cimilar experiences appreciated please.

Mare is supposedly NF as is stallion, however both are around 11 hands mark.

Thank you.


----------



## Touchwood (22 December 2010)

For early foalings or when the weather is cold, we have heat lamps in the stables.  A smaller, brick stable will be much warmer for the mare and foal, and it would be fairly easy to rig up heat lamps.  You also need to consider this for the sake of the mare too - most mares go off their forage for a day or two after foaling, and this has a big impact on their ability to keep warm.


----------



## crellow4 (22 December 2010)

A yard I used to be on had quite a shambolic approach to horse management. So much so that they had an un-expected foal born outside on 27th Dec. Filly foal was fine and had a very wooly coat, we called her 'Jangles' as Mum was called 'Beau'. Both were brought in and stabled until around March then turned out with the rest. Mare was an anglo-arab and had held her weight really well despite the fact that no-one realised she was in foal!


----------



## angrovestud (22 December 2010)

When Ruby had Pudding in 2006 on the 10th of January we put him in Levs jumper it kept him wonderfully warm we rubbed it over him ad her first.


----------



## BigRed (22 December 2010)

I would second the heat lamp option.  They are fantastic gadgets, get it set up now, so you don't have to rig it in a hurry and also so you can make sure the wiring etc is horse safe.  You need to be careful rugging the new foal because you don't want to upset the mare and make her reject the foal, nor do you want to risk the foal getting itself caught up on anything.  Having a stable with a heat lamp is a much better option.  

The heat these lights put out, is really impressive.  We had one for our pups and I had to keep raising it, otherwise they would have cooked.  As soon as the red light came on, they all ran under it and fell fast asleep.


----------



## Amos (22 December 2010)

you can get excellent foal rugs from Joanna Varden.


----------



## Alec Swan (22 December 2010)

ticki,

I take it that by NF,  you mean New Forest?  If a native pony mare, has had two foals,  and both have died,  then there can be little doubt that the fault lies with the mare,  and her milk supply,  or possibly the lack of it.

In your shoes,  and without question,  I would buy in a decent supply of artificial colostrum.  With that,  I'd get a suitable stomach tube,  perhaps £6 from your local agricultural merchants,  and a good supply of milk powder.  I've never bottle fed a foal,  but I would think that a lamb or calf feed bottle and teat would do,  perhaps another £3!

If your mare hasn't really started to "bag up",  then she may well be one of those,  who for what ever reason,  doesn't,  and her foal will starve as a result.  It's a simple case of being prepared!!

Good luck,  and will you let us know how things progress?

Alec.

Ets,  personally,  I wouldn't bother with rugs or heat lamps.  Food will provide all the heat which your foal needs!  a.


----------



## gingerfilly (23 December 2010)

I have heard of many foals being foaled out in the snow etc and aslong as they have the correct diet especially a native foal (they are born with wonderful wooly coats) then hopefully everything will go to plan. I would be very careful rugging a new foal as I have had mares in the past turn on the foal once rugged  If you do really need to rug for what ever reason really rub the rug on the mare etc and in the bedding, so it doesnt smell like a new rug. I really hope every thing goes ok for you.


----------



## Beatrice5 (23 December 2010)

My mare foaled in March this year and it was -5 that night I know as I was sat in the field shelter with her. They had a deep straw bed that was deep littered which does give off quite some heat. I know there are those who will strongly dissaprove of deep littering but I had little option and made the best of what I could. Like you suprise foal and limited set up. I would try the heat lamp option but also agree she needs good milk. 

Join the National Foaling bank as Joanna Varden was a fantastic source of advice for me. Also she can advise you on what to feed the mare to boost her milk - I remeber the mention of Cocoa powder in feeds. Also increasing protein can increase milk supply. I fed ad lib good quality Haylage and my usually skinny mare did well and had lots of milk still has 

Is she up to date with worming, teeth etc? That will make a difference to how she manages to metabolise her food and thus turn it into good milk.

Good luck with your pony but please do join the National Foaling bank it £25 well spent.


----------



## Twizzel (23 December 2010)

My friends had a filly foal born on Jan 15th this year just after the snow, we had some foal rugs ready but didn't really need them as the foal was born with a really fluffy coat and was always toasty warm. I think they stayed in till March/April time then went out 24/7. They were stabled in an american barn with 5 other horses which I think helped keep them warm too, along with a lamp on at night  Filly is now coming up to a year old and absolutely huge and very healthy so the cold weather never affected her adversely, she is lovely  Good luck!


----------



## yethersgill (23 December 2010)

Alec Swan said:



			ticki,

I take it that by NF,  you mean New Forest?  If a native pony mare, has had two foals,  and both have died,  then there can be little doubt that the fault lies with the mare,  and her milk supply,  or possibly the lack of it.

In your shoes,  and without question,  I would buy in a decent supply of artificial colostrum.  With that,  I'd get a suitable stomach tube,  perhaps £6 from your local agricultural merchants,  and a good supply of milk powder.  I've never bottle fed a foal,  but I would think that a lamb or calf feed bottle and teat would do,  perhaps another £3!

If your mare hasn't really started to "bag up",  then she may well be one of those,  who for what ever reason,  doesn't,  and her foal will starve as a result.  It's a simple case of being prepared!!
		
Click to expand...

Second this! You can get a feeding bottle from vets or most agri merchants.
We had a colt foaled in April, just after a snow storm and he looked as if he had woolly pyjamas on, bless him!
Best of luck.


----------



## ticki (23 December 2010)

Thank you everyone. I feel so much better now. I am actually not far from Joanna Varden at National Foaling Bank so will get in touch with her for advice. She did say cocoa powder, or was it hot chocolate powder to help boost milk production. Today I spoke to the man who I had these ponies from and he said the mare had had foals at other times of the year too in the past and those had been fine. He said the last 2 were born in really cold weather, not wet and not snowy but extremely cold. He said both foals were skewbald colts and died after 2 or 3 days - he thought from the cold though as mare stayed at bottom of field with them both times and he had to get neighbouring boys to take water down to her. A few days later they carried the foal up dead.

I think, with her being inside and well fed etc then foal should be okay. I will be much better placed to keep an eye on things and ensure that mare is producing enough milk and that foal is warm enough. Thank you so much for the advice; you have helped enormously with your ideas. The jumper sounds a wonderful idea but I will have a chat with Joanna and see what she recommends.


----------



## ticki (16 March 2011)

Just to let you know, in case you were wondering, the little mare gave birth to a skewbald colt at approx 2pm on Monday 7th March! All went well and both mum and baby are doing really well and seem very happy. We have named him Alfie.


----------



## sallyf (16 March 2011)

ticki said:



			Just to let you know, in case you were wondering, the little mare gave birth to a skewbald colt at approx 2pm on Monday 7th March! All went well and both mum and baby are doing really well and seem very happy. We have named him Alfie.
		
Click to expand...

Thats fantastic news


----------



## JoBird (16 March 2011)

That's excellent news.  I wasnt expecting skewbald as you said they were both New Forest but I suppose there are some coloured ones now.  Pics please!


----------



## Alec Swan (17 March 2011)

ticki,

well done you,  and your mare and Alfie,  too!!  Excellent news.

It's now 0020 and I'm off out to check on my lambing ewes.  No peace for the wicked,  or the righteous,  it seems!!

Alec.


----------



## ticki (18 March 2011)

Thank you. I am really pleased with him; it's so lovely to have a baby about the place again.


----------

